# arowana rulz



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

I just wanna say that if anyone is thinking bout getting an arowana... GO FOR IT (if you have the right size tank)... they are my favorite fish by far. they are incredibly smart as well.. my arowana always comes to me when go to the tank.. i hand feed him crickets and ive only had him for about 3 weeks... my mom says he looks like groucho marks with his whiskers









he ROCKS


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

glad youre enjoying your arowana, i was about to get one but i didnt have room,
remember arowanas can be very picky about water parameters


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree they are bad ass fish. I miss mine. I used to have a 24" arrow


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

What kind of arrows did you guys have? Silver, Ausie, Asian? I was thinking about an australian for my community tank, but I hear they're agressive toward other tank mates. Is that true?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Tank Busters and Bottom Dwellers_*


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I was at at lfs yesterday and every time i put my finger up to this baby aros tank he would curl up and jump at the surface of the water. I wish i had the space for one. Such cool fish.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

shaft said:


> What kind of arrows did you guys have? Silver, Ausie, Asian? I was thinking about an australian for my community tank, but I hear they're agressive toward other tank mates. Is that true?
> [snapback]851920[/snapback]​


i have a silver and it really isnt that aggressive towards other fish in my tank.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, it`s my 2nd favorite fish. If I had space I definitly bought one or two!

Arowana`s


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Congrats. Silvers are very cool. I also liked having jardini as well. Just don't feed them too many feeders or they'll get droop eye.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Congrats. Silvers are very cool. I also liked having jardini as well. Just don't feed them too many feeders or they'll get droop eye.
> [snapback]852642[/snapback]​


droop eye is caused a mineral/vitamin deficiency relating to goldfish?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> droop eye is caused a mineral/vitamin deficiency relating to goldfish?
> [snapback]852851[/snapback]​


Droop eye in arowanas in the home aquaria is actually a very interesting topic. In the wild arowanas' eyes are constantly looking up at the surface for food. In the home aquaria, the eyes focus downward, one because of all the activity comes at eye level due to the clear tank and second there is no need to be constantly scanning the surface since food is readily found. So to a certain degree the eyes will droop down. As a result the muscles that hold the eye up begin to weaken with lessened use and accumulate fat. The real problem occurs when a diet that is high in fat and low in vitamins is given to an arowana. Fat accumulates behind the eye and the result is an extreme bulge and drooping eye. This is what most see when they see an arowana that has been fed feeders for his entire life. The droop eye isn't the health issue persay but more of a symptom of an unhealthy diet which is a problem.

edit: there is a good webpage on arowanas. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nice to learn something new!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Here is that link p45. One of the best I've seen. Has everything anybody would need to know about arowanas.

Arowana: The Dragon Lives


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the author IMO has some questionable keeping suggestions, but there's still alot of great information there.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> the author IMO has some questionable keeping suggestions, but there's still alot of great information there.
> [snapback]853779[/snapback]​


Very true. His personal approach I take with a grain of salt but the factual info is a good read.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Actually drop eye in Silver and Asian Arowanas today is more commonly caused by poor genetics, which can lead to a predisposition to the condition They are mass bred on farms and therefore lack the important "fresh blood" that is always introduced in the wild. Almost all Silver Arowanas kept in tanks today will probably get the condition in at least one eye at around 12" in length. The eye that develops it is the one that the Aro uses to look outside of it's enclosure.

Jardini Aros have yet to develop the condition because they haven't been bred on farms for as long as Silvers, but in time they probably will get the condition too. Black Aros are still primarily wild caught, so you won't likely ever see one with the condition. Every single Silver I've kept developed the condition in one eye but my 18" Black nor 17" Jardini kept on the same diet developed it.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Congrats. Silvers are very cool. I also liked having jardini as well. Just don't feed them too many feeders or they'll get droop eye.
> [snapback]852642[/snapback]​


i feed him a diet of crickets


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

shaft said:


> What kind of arrows did you guys have? Silver, Ausie, Asian? I was thinking about an australian for my community tank, but I hear they're agressive toward other tank mates. Is that true?
> [snapback]851920[/snapback]​


I have a 17" Jar and his name is Satan for good reason. I literally cannot keep anything with him. The list of fish that he's killed or near killed is huge, including a Trimaculatus and Midas.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

maybe ill get one


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i have a 2 foot silver that i got when is was about 4 inches and was beat up for the other bigger silvers in the same tank.i feed crickets,pellets,frozen, but latly it has been going on a rampage eating some of the other fish in the tank when i turn the lights off.so far he has eatten 2 tsn, and a pleco. here is a pic


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

double post*


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

well here he WAS.. hes dead now.. jumped outta my tank







i posted that he died already but just would like to show a pick of my dead homie.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2003)

heffer2028 said:


> well here he WAS.. hes dead now.. jumped outta my tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know how you feel bro...
i had a 16" silver once before but it jumped out of the tank also...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that. My condolences


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

man I had arowans as one of my first cool fish. I had no luck they all died, I tried 5 times. I must have done something wrong, I was young, I have been detered from arowanas since all my other fish in the same tanks that the arownas were in lived fine. So oh well will always be a cool fish though


----------

